# Welche Schuhe würdet ihr empfehlen?



## T8Force (19. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein neues bike und muss noch Pedalen und Schuhe kaufen. Mein Einsatzgebiet sind touren mit Wurzelpassagen und gegebenen downhills. Mit Clickis bin ich noch nicht gefahren und irgendwie traue ich dem Ganzen zu wenig. Ich denke, dass ich eher ein wenig mehr strampeln werde und dafür jederzeit den schnellen Weg zu Boden habe.
Was die Pedalen angeht, so habe ich mich ziemlich auf die Shimano MX30 eingeschossen. Ich denke auch mal, dass im Groben und Ganzen niemand etwas gegen die Pedalen sagen kann, höchstens Alternativen aufzählen.

Jetzt benötige ich noch das passende Schuhwerk. Ich bin weniger der Skatertyp, deswegen kann ich mich für Vans oder dergleichen weniger begeistern. Richtige bike Schuhe mit Vorrichtungen sind wahrscheinlich weniger empfehlenswert, oder? Ich fahre momentan mit einfachen Straßenschuhen und finde aber, dass sie den Anforderungen nicht entsprechen. Im Winter sind se zu kalt und im Sommer zu atmungsunaktiv.

Durch die Suche, habe ich noch keine wirkliche Antwort für mich gefunden, aber vielleicht haben ja hier ein paar Leute Tipps?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Januar 2008)

Blödsinn.

Klickies müssen sein und geben mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (19. Januar 2008)

Ähm...nach deinem Profil zu äußern, sind unsere beiden Einsatzgebiete unterschiedlich. Es gibt bestimmt einen Sinn dabei Platformpedalen zu nehmen.


----------



## justfake (19. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe ziemlich das gleiche einsatzgebiet wie du. fahre ebenfalls gerne wurzelpassagen und downhillähnliches und durch die verbindung von trail zu trail wirds eben ne tour. 
große sprünge (mehr 1 meter höhe) lasse ich aus, aber ansonsten hopse ich eben das, was einem so vors rad kommt.
und ich fahre klickes. habe gerade bei den wurzelpassagen vorteile für mich gefunden. du fliegst eben nicht ganz so viel hin und her und hast immer kontakt zum fahrrad, was dir bei einem solchen geholper schon hilft.

nach meinen ersten 3 wochen auf dem fahrrad bin ich auch direkt auf klickies umgestiegen. bis auf zweimal umfallen weil ich nicht ausgeklickt habe, ist mir kein sturz deswegen passiert.

wenn ich mir deine bikes so angucken, würde ich für das giant schon klickes empfehlen. ich schwöre dabei auf schuhe von specialized. die sitzen einfach super! einsteigen und wohlfühlen


----------



## T8Force (19. Januar 2008)

Ich habe schon oft gelesen, dass auch downhill lastige Fahrer, mit Klickes fahren. Vielleicht ändert sich, ja meine Meinung dahin gehen noch.

Momentan suche ich aber explizit Pedalen für mein Bionicon. Es dient im Einsatzgebiet genau meinen genannten Einsatzgebieten. Das Giant wird nur noch als Eisdielenschlampe verwendet.


----------



## Unikum777 (19. Januar 2008)

Da kann man lange philosophieren, Klickies oder nicht. Der eine so, der andere so... 

Ich habe mit Klickies angefangen und fahre mittlerweile höchst zufrieden mit Plattform, auch ordentlich Höhenmeter. Gerade bei nassen Wurzeltrails mit blitzartig wegrutschendem Vorderrad haben die meiner Meinung nach schon Schlimmeres verhindert, ich bin statt zu stürzen einfach davon gelaufen... 

Meine persönliche Kombi: Pedal NC 17 Magnesium, unter 400 Gramm das Paar und hält schon zwei Jahre problemlos trotz 95 Kilo.
Schuhe: Shimano MP 56 (bei Chainreactioncycles für 53,50 ) und die Five Ten Modelle.

Da meint man eh, mit Klickies zu fahren, so beißen die. Und den "echten" Bunny Hopp habe ich damit auch gelernt 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## hang-loose (19. Januar 2008)

Klickies! (Sicherlich Geschmackssache) 
Also ich will selbst auf technischen Passagen niemals ohne feste Verbindung zu meinem Bike sein. 
Vor allem bei Sprüngen brauche ich die Klickies, weil ich sonst mein Bike nicht mit den Füßen anheben kann - klar, wer's kann, der kanns auch ohne (ich nicht).

Schau dir doch mal die Crankbrothers Mallet an. 

Seit neuestem fahre ich auch Crankbrothers (Smarty), wobei ich finde, dass der Ausstieg fast ein wenig hakelig ist. 
Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass die Smarty sehr, sehr günstige Teile sind...

Gruß
hang-loose


----------



## T8Force (19. Januar 2008)

Die Shimano MP 56 habe ich mir auch schon angesehen. Finde die ganz interessant. Auch das Angebot bei dem genannten dealer ist mir nicht entgangen.  
Wie fallen die denn in der Größe aus?

Wiege selbst 93KG, also sollten die Pedalen das schon aushalten. Die NC 17 wiegen zwar 100g mehr, allerdings bekomme ich die Shimano MX30 für 39.


----------



## Unikum777 (19. Januar 2008)

Ich habe sie exakt eine Nummer größer als normal bestellt, passt perfekt.
Zwei Freunde haben die auch, hier jeweils auch eine Nummer über Normalgröße... 

Die Shimano Pedale sind sicher auch nicht schlecht, vor allem zu dem Kurs


----------



## T8Force (19. Januar 2008)

Jetzt habe ich mal ein wenig die Kritiken gelesen zu den Schuhen. Hast du ähnliche Erfahrungen damit gemacht, oder deine Kollegen?


----------



## Unikum777 (20. Januar 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mal ein wenig die Kritiken gelesen zu den Schuhen. Hast du ähnliche Erfahrungen damit gemacht, oder deine Kollegen?



Ich kenne die Kritiken nicht, aber für den MP56 gilt aus meiner Sicht: Sehr bequem, auch auf langen Touren, die Senkel sind durch die Klettlasche optimal verstaut und die Sohle ist sehr bissig auf den Pins. Meine Freunde würden Dir das Gleiche sagen, sind alle sehr zufrieden. 
Ich habe sie jetzt knapp 2 Jahre, nur die Oberseite der Klettlasche hat etwas gelitten durch die Pins bzw. verunglückte Landungen...   Die 661 waren ratz fatz im Eimer, nur der Five Ten hält da mit, ist aber für mich nicht wirklich besser, sondern stylischer und leider teurer...  Aber irgendwann sind 2 Paar Schuhe schon ganz praktisch.
Viele stören sich halt an der Optik des Shimano-Schuhs, aber deswegen ist der nicht schlecht. In schwarz finde ich den eigentlich ganz nett, nur in grau geht gar nicht...

Hol Dir auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Schienenbeinschoner für den Anfang, bis Du mit Flatpedals umgehen kannst. Am Anfang konnte ich nur den "Schweine-Hopp", da haben die echt Schlimmeres verhindert... 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (20. Januar 2008)

Mmh...hört sich doch ganz nett an. Aber Schuhe kaufen, die ich nicht anprobieren kann?  
Leider habe ich die nirgend sonst wo gefunden. Warum eigentlich?

Gibt es denn vielleicht noch ein paar weitere Empfehlungen? Fahren denn sonst wirklich alle mit Klickes?  

@Lars

Danke für den Tipp, aber ich habe momentan Bärentatzen an meinem Giant und meine Wanden/Schienbeine kennen das nur zu gut.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (20. Januar 2008)

Ich habe auch mal Klickies ausprobiert. Mein Fall war es nicht.
Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich keine Geduld hatte, mich daran zu gewöhnen.

Wie schon gesagt, ist das eine Geschmackssache und es gibt viele Biker, die auch im Bikepark mit Klickies fahren.

Ich bin nach einigen Schuhkäufen bei Five Ten - Schuhen gelandet.
Die Schuhe sind nicht ganz billig, kleben aber förmlich an den Plattformpedalen!
Ob es immer so teure Schuhe sein müssen, sei mal dahingestellt. Allerdings will ich sie nicht mehr missen und kann mir nichts besseres vorstellen.

Eines solltest du aber nicht machen: Klick-Padal geeignete Schuhe in Verbindung mit Plattformpedalen verwenden.
Durch die Aussparrung der Cleats hatte ich in dem Bereich keinen guten Grip und habe öfters mal den Pedalkontakt verloren.
Dies gehört aber mit den Five Ten - Schuhen der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## T8Force (20. Januar 2008)

@Trailhunter72

Hast du denn die Schuhe im Laden gekauft, oder mal Probe tragen können? Auf den Internetbildern empfinde ich sie optisch als nicht besonders ansprechend, aber darauf kommt es ja nicht nur an. Der Preis ist natürlich wieder ein Argument. Ich habe leider noch kein vernünftiges Geschäft bei mir in der Nähe gefunden. Da muss ich mal auf ausführliche Suche gehen.

Im Übrigen. Klasse bikes hast du in der Garage. Das Canyon gehörte auch zu meinen Favoriten!


----------



## Trailhunter72 (20. Januar 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> @Trailhunter72
> 
> Hast du denn die Schuhe im Laden gekauft, oder mal Probe tragen können? Auf den Internetbildern empfinde ich sie optisch als nicht besonders ansprechend, aber darauf kommt es ja nicht nur an. Der Preis ist natürlich wieder ein Argument. Ich habe leider noch kein vernünftiges Geschäft bei mir in der Nähe gefunden. Da muss ich mal auf ausführliche Suche gehen.




Bei mir ging Funktion eindeutig über Design!
Ein Bekannter hat sich die Schuhe vor mir über das Internet bestellt. Da er die gleiche Schuhgröße hatte, konnte ich sie bei ihm mal anprobieren.
Die Schuhe sitzen super bequem - nix Einlaufphase, Blasen oder der Gleichen.
Anziehen und wohlfühlen!

Einen Shop habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.
Habe sie also auch bei Hibike bestellt.

Du darfst nur nicht den Fehler machen und die Größentabelle von Hibike zu rate ziehen. Die ist total für den Ar***
Kauf dir die Schuhe in der Größe, die du auch sonst hast.

Klar ist der Preis happig aber man kauft sich die Schuhe ja nicht alle Nase lang. Die FiveTen benutze ich bei Trail-Touren oder im Bikepark. Ansonsten ziehe ich für "normale" Touren auch andere Schuhe (Schimano, North Wave) an.



T8Force schrieb:


> Im Übrigen. Klasse bikes hast du in der Garage. Das Canyon gehörte auch zu meinen Favoriten!



Dankeschön 

Wobei das SuperShuttle ja auch ziemlich gut sein soll.


----------



## T8Force (20. Januar 2008)

Vorrang hat bei mir auch erst der Kauf von Schuhen für den normalen Einsatz (touren). Ich hoffe, dass ist jetzt hier nicht falsch rüber gekommen.
Das die Funktion vor geht ist klar, aber ich oute mich dennoch als jemand, bei dem die Optik einfach mit is(s)t.  

Danke für den Tipp, mit den Größen. Einen kostenlosen Rücklieferversand bietet der Laden ja nicht (wie Rose), aber zur Not...ich werde auf jeden Fall in der nächsten Woche erst einmal, die Stadt unsicher machen und einen Laden sucher, der ein paar Modelle zur Auswahl hat. 

Was trägst du denn für Shimano oder NW?

Das SS ist ziemlich klasse. Mit Zugstufenkartusche und meiner Modifikation sind die Bemängelungen aus den Zeitschriften auch passé.


----------



## Schiky (20. Januar 2008)

@T8Force: Doch bietet Hibike auch, aber nur wenn der RÃ¼cksendewert Ã¼ber 40â¬, wÃ¤re hier gegeben, liegt. Zumindest wenn mich net alles tÃ¤uscht ist das so. Kannst dann bei denen nen Freewaymarke anfordern, Hibike ist eigentlich ein super Laden. Habe dort auch schon mehrfach bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter72 (20. Januar 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Vorrang hat bei mir auch erst der Kauf von Schuhen für den normalen Einsatz (touren). Ich hoffe, dass ist jetzt hier nicht falsch rüber gekommen.
> Das die Funktion vor geht ist klar, aber ich oute mich dennoch als jemand, bei dem die Optik einfach mit is(s)t.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp, mit den Größen. Einen kostenlosen Rücklieferversand bietet der Laden ja nicht (wie Rose),



Doch, bietet Hibike - ab einem Warenrücksendewert von 40,- Euro!
Diese Summe übersteigen die Schuhe ja locker  
Und soooooo schlecht sehen die Schuhe jetzt auch nicht aus!
Das Sam Hill - Modell finde ich sogar richtig cool, hatten sie nur nicht mehr in meiner Größe.




Der Shimano SH-MT 50 (2005) war mein erster "richtiger" MTB Schuh.
Ist ok, mir aber bei längeren Touren vorne zu eng geschnitten.

Meistens habe ich deshalb auf "normalen" Touren entweder die Five Ten Impact II oder die  Northwave Gran Canion (2006) an.

Die Northwave sind auch klasse!
Sitzen super, sind Wasser- und Winddicht und atmungsaktiv.
Also auch für Sau-Wetter- und Matschfahrten bestens geeignet!
Haben aber einen stolzen Preis, der die Five Ten - Schuhe preiswert erscheinen lässt  

Sowohl der Shimano, als auch der Northwave-Schuh sind Klickpedal tauglich.

Bei diesen beiden Schuhen ist es jetzt nicht so, dass du bei einem Wurzeltrail sofort den Pedalkontakt verlierst aber durch die Cleat-Aussparrung "fehlt"  dort Sohlenfläche, in die sich die Pins bei Plattformpedalen verkeilen können.
Wenn es sehr ruppig wird, hat mich das gestört, so dass ich mir dann noch die Five Ten gekauft habe.


----------



## Magicforce (20. Januar 2008)

Hi 
also ich kann Dir auch nur zu der Kombination Shimano MX30 und den five ten Schuhen raten...Optik hin oder her,ich  finde ich die Schuhe optisch auch nicht so doll...aber der Grip ist senationell...
einschränkend...bin die Kombination noch nicht gefahren ...aber die Pedale kommen an mein neues bike...und die Schuhe sind schon bestellt...hatte die Schuhe schon an...wegen der Größe guckst Du hier
habe auch lange keine bestellt, da ich mir mit der Größe nicht sicher war...kannst Dich aber genau daran orientieren...!


edit.: hätte ich die five ten nicht gekauft, für mich wäre der Specialized Buzzsaw eine Alternative gewesen ...!


----------



## T8Force (21. Januar 2008)

Dann muss ich sie unbedingt mal ausprobieren. Wo hast du die bestellt? Auch bei hi-bike.
Die Tatsache, dass ich ab 40 Warenwert die Dinge wieder zurück schicken kann, lässt das Risiko minimieren. Dank euch für die Tipps.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## moloko-c (22. Januar 2008)

Klinke mich mal ein, hat der MP56-Schuh eine weiches Profil mit steifer Sohle?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## benne1989 (22. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin bevor ich auf Clickies umgestellt hab mit dicken Wanderschuhen gefahren. Waren an sich im Winter super war und dann ist auch der Vorteil das dir nicht die Kälte über die Cleats in den Schuh zieht. Problem war das ich mich bei einem Wurzeltrail der nicht ohne war kaum auf den Pedalen halten konnte. Das lag wahrscheinlich auch daran das ich Hardtail fahre aber seit dem fahr ich Clicks. Also dicke Wanderschuhe sind nicht zu empfehlen. Du musst dir echt sicher sein mit den Schuhen..
Ich fahr auch Spezialized Schuhe(mit Clicks) und kann nur sagen: sie sitzen perfekt...

Gruß Benne


----------



## Unikum777 (22. Januar 2008)

moloko-c schrieb:


> Klinke mich mal ein, hat der MP56-Schuh eine weiches Profil mit steifer Sohle?



weiches Profil? Wie meinst Du das?

Die Sohle ist jedenfalls noch bequem genug zum gehen, aber ausreichend steif zum pedalieren. Verpatzte Landungen hat die Sohle immer gut kompensiert, der Schuh ist auch nicht durchgebogen. Ein wenig Erfahrung hat Shimano da ja dann doch... 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## moloko-c (22. Januar 2008)

Meinte damit ob sich die Pins dann auch schön in das Profil bohren können... Und dass sich die Sohle nicht durchbiegt...

Wie schaut es denn aus wenn man im Wald auf feuchtem Boden läuft, da haben die wahrscheinlich 0,0 Grip, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Unikum777 (22. Januar 2008)

Also, die Sohle beißt wie Sau, nicht umsonst fahren auch viele Pro´s nach wie vor den MP56. Weggerutsch bin ich mit denen noch nicht, habe aber auch nicht gezielt auf den Grip beim Gehen geachtet. Beschränkte sich halt auch wenige Tragepassagen (problemlos) und häufigere Abflüge auf nassen Wurzeln. Da waren die MP56 häufig verlässlicher als die Big Betty


----------



## moloko-c (22. Januar 2008)

Kann man den Schuh auch irgendwo in Deutschland bestellen?

Google spuckt nichts aus


----------



## Unikum777 (23. Januar 2008)

Leider nicht, chainreactioncycles.com hat den aber, ich habe da schon öfters problemlos bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (23. Januar 2008)

Die haben aber keinen kostenlosen Rückversand, oder?


----------



## Unikum777 (23. Januar 2008)

Da fand ich die AGB auf die Schnelle nicht ganz eindeutig. Umtausch oder Rückgabe ist kein Problem, aber ob du die notwendigen Vorlagen für den Rückversand erstattet bekommst, kann ich nicht sagen.

Wobei die Schuhe hier mangels Verfügbarkeit auch so zum gleichen Preis verkauft werden können, sind ja grundsätzlich recht günstig bei CRC. Wie gesagt, 3 mal im Bekanntenkreis jeweils eine Nummer über Normalgröße bestellt, passt! Ich habe noch andere Shimano-Schuhe, da ist es genauso. Im Zweifelsfall also mal hier im Laden andere anprobieren...


----------



## T8Force (23. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht passen sie ja wem?!  

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=89973&sort=1&cat=15&page=1


----------



## Unikum777 (23. Januar 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Vielleicht passen sie ja wem?!
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=89973&sort=1&cat=15&page=1



Bei echter Schuhgöße 42 sollten sie passen...


----------



## Magicforce (23. Januar 2008)

@T8Force
habe meine five ten auch bei CRC bestellt, der Preis ist da unschlagbar gÃ¼nstig, lohnt sich aber nur wenn man fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 100GBP bestellt ( z.Zeit ca. 140â¬ ) sonst liegen die Versandkosten bei ca. 15â¬ ( oder noch mehr, habÂ´s nicht im Kopf) 


> Die haben aber keinen kostenlosen RÃ¼ckversand, oder?


Nein haben sie nicht, sonder sie tragen nur die Kosten im Inland...man zahlt also fÃ¼r die RÃ¼cksendung ca.15-20â¬ ...lohnt sich also nicht ...
bei den Schuhen kannst Dich aber auf die Tabelle verlassen die ich verlinkt habe, trage normal meist Adidas oder Vans und das in vÃ¶llig unterschiedlichen GrÃ¶Ãen, deshalb war ich mir nicht sicher...aber die GrÃ¶Ãentabelle passt...hatte den Schuh ja vorab mal anprobieren kÃ¶nnen .
zum Thema chainreactioncycles es gibt unzÃ¤hlige Threads zu dem shop einfach mal unter "sonstige Bikethemen" oder Suchfunktion gucken und lesen ..da findet man alles an wichtigen Infos   


 GruÃ
-magic-


----------



## art.nagel (24. Januar 2008)

Ich will mir auch die MP56 holen. Sind die den so bequem, dass man damit auch mal nen Tag so rumlaufen kann?? 

Zu klickies: ich fahre jeden Tag an der Stadschlampe Klickies - wenn du dich dran gewöhnt hast, merkst du es beim rein- und rausgehen nicht mehr. Du hast nur im Uphill viel mehr Power. Is aber ******* zum Laufen , eher was fürs HT würde ich sagen.

Zur Bestellung: Ich würde in den nächsten Bikeshop gehen, da ein paar Shimano-Schuhe anprobieren, mir die passende Größe merken und dann dem Chef sagen, dass er die MP-56 bei Paul-Lange bestellen soll!
Der Händler hat sie vieleicht nicht vorrätig, aber Paul-Lange liefert schnell und falls irgenwas ist, hast du jemand zum beschweren 

aber, geiler schuh !


----------



## Unikum777 (25. Januar 2008)

art.nagel schrieb:


> Ich will mir auch die MP56 holen. Sind die den so bequem, dass man damit auch mal nen Tag so rumlaufen kann??



Ich bin z. B. letztes Jahr beim Bike-Festival in Willingen damit ganztags rumgelaufen plus Anreise im PKW. Sind sehr bequem trotz recht steifer Sohle.




art.nagel schrieb:


> Zur Bestellung: Ich würde in den nächsten Bikeshop gehen, da ein paar Shimano-Schuhe anprobieren, mir die passende Größe merken und dann dem Chef sagen, dass er die MP-56 bei Paul-Lange bestellen soll!



So habe ich das auch gemacht, aber mein Bekannter ist u. a. Shimano-Händler und hat die hier in D von Lange nicht bekommen können  Daher habe ich sie dann bei CRC bestellt, war neben irgendeiner schweizer IT-Adresse (superteuer) der einzige

Gruß
Lars


----------



## bikedress (26. Januar 2008)

ich würde am Anfang Pedale nehmen, die auf der einen Seite Klickies haben und auf der anderen Seite Plattform. Gibt Dir am Anfang in den schwierigen Passagen etwas Sicherheit. Wenn Du Dich sicherer fühlst geht der Weg an reinen Klickies nicht vorbei. Sicherheit und optimaler Krafteinsatz. Bei Schuhen ist immer abzuwegen, wieviel Du läufst oder fährst. Harte Sohle optimale Kraftübertragung unkomfortabler beim Laufen und umgekehrt. Ich empfehle meinen Kunden Den Bullet von SIDI oder den Lizzard von Northwave. Ist ein guter Preis/Leistungs Einstieg.


----------



## T8Force (27. Januar 2008)

Ein Kollege hat das und ist ziemlich unzufrieden damit. Er trifft prinzipiell die falsche Seite und das kann manchmal ganz schön ärgern, wenn nicht sogar gefährlich werden.

Die Schuhe finde ich jetzt für den Enduro Einsatz ziemlich daneben und mit 100 auch kein Schnäppchen. Ich habe mir jetzt für Klickes die Scott Boulder ausgeguckt und für die Plattform werde ich jetzt die Five Ten und evt. die Shimano ausprobieren. Mit dem Gedanken über kurz oder lang auf Klickes umzusteigen, habe ich mich also bereits abgefunden.

Die XTR von Shimano gibt es momentan ziemlich günstig. Lohnt es sich diese zu holen, oder sind die XT genauso gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## art.nagel (27. Januar 2008)

Warum über kurz oder lang unbeding Klickies?? Klar, wenn jemand race, oder marathon fährt... aber fürs Enduro 
Die Fahrtechnik wird mit Klickies nicht besser. Also vieleicht mal für eine längere Tour, mit vielen Uphills andere Pedale dranschrauben - aber generell finde ich Flats am Enduro sinnvoller. Und mit besagten Schuhen


----------



## T8Force (29. Januar 2008)

Also, da wirklich viele (egal ob Enduro oder nicht) Klickies fahren, denke ich mal, dass da irgendwas schon dran ist. Zu sagen, Enduro=Plattform halte ich für falsch. Mein Einsatzgebiet umstreckt auch touren mit vielen Höhenmetern und da denke ich kommen mir Klickies ganz gut. Ich zweifel nur momentan noch an meiner Fähigkeit damit zu fahren.  

Wie aber bereits geschrieben, ich habe die Shimano DX30 schon und werde schon rausfinden, was eher zu meinem Fahrstil und Können passt.


----------



## klmp77 (29. Januar 2008)

hi,
ich habe auch mit klickies angefangen, allerdings habe ich mir damit auch so ein paar sachen angewöhnt die ich nun wieder abstellen möchte bzw. auch mal richtig lernen möchte (bunny hop).

daher habe auch ich mir die mx30 geholt, den 56L dazu und kann nicht klagen.
56L bei crc, weil die dinger in deutschland auch über lange paule nicht zu kriegen sind.

aber wie man dem bikemarkt entnehmen kann, einfach 2mal bestellt und das übrige paar in die kleinanzeigen setzen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Januar 2008)

Laß dich doch nicht verunsichern, wenn du keine Klickies willst, dann kauf dir keine! Es gibt auch viele, die bei extremen Touren von den Klickschuhen wieder wegkommen, weil sie einfach bei Tragepassagen schlecht und z.T. gefährlich sind. Hast du dir schonmal überlegt, mit leichten Bergschuhen zu fahren? Ich mach das im Winter, bieten auch einen super Grip und durch die steife Sohle hast du auch gut Druck auf dem Pedel. Und du kannst sie auch noch zu anderen Zwecken nutzen.


----------



## US. (30. Januar 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Es gibt auch viele, die bei extremen Touren von den Klickschuhen wieder wegkommen, weil sie einfach bei Tragepassagen schlecht und z.T. gefährlich sind. .



Warum denn das?
Gerade bei Tragepassagen sind Klickies vorteilhaft, da sie kleiner und rundlicher sind. Man rammt sich auch beim Schieben nicht die Pins ins Schienbein.

Gebe dir aber recht, daß alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung ist. Ein Freund von mir ist bei unserer letztjährigen Transalp mit flachen Pedalen und normalen Bergstiefeln gefahren. Etappen über 2600hm waren kein Problem für ihn.

Ich persönlich habs mit Flatpedalen probiert und hab keine Lust mich daran zu gewöhnen.
Beim Snowbiken auf der Skipiste wars schon gut, da man spontan das Bein ausstellen kann. Ferner werden die Füße nicht so kalt, da keine Kältebrücke stört.
Sonst nervts mich aber eher.
Keine definierte Fußstellung beim Treten, abrutschen bei Sprüngen oder schnellen Downhillpassagen. Ferner fehlt die Möglichkeit bei extrem steilen Rampen bergauf ziehen zu können.

Sicher kann man das Abrutschen durch saubere Technik in den Griff bekommen und Bikebeherrschung ohne Clickies zu erlernen hat was.
Andererseits habe ich auch festgestellt, daß die Fahrer, die normalerweise Flats fahren, sich mit Clickies unsicher fühlen und das Potential nicht richtig nutzen können; teilweise in kniffligen Situationen gar ausklicken.

Am besten beides probieren und die Pedale nach Bedarf wechseln. Ich fahr im Winter Flats und sonst Clickies.
Ein paar grundsolide Shimano DX kostet ja auch kein Vermögen

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## staubfresser (30. Januar 2008)

hi
ich habe ebenfals mit clickies angefangen (shimano pedal M424 und specialized tourenschuh tahoe) und bin umgestiegen auf plattform (mit dem shimano schuh MP56).
bei mir streikt einfach manchmal der kopf bei steilen, kniffligen passagen. ich bin dann immer ausgeklickt gefahren, geht zwar einigermassen wegen dem käfig des pedals, aber das gelbe vom ei ist es nicht, hab mich trotzdem nicht wohl gefühlt. ich hatte vor allem oft das problem wenn ich ne stelle doch mal eingeklickt fahren wollte, dass ich wegen des respekts viel zu langsam unterwegs war, in steilen stellen schön weit hinter dem sattel war und wenns nicht mehr ging konnte ich durch diese position überm hinterrad nicht mehr richtig ausklicken. gab so manche unfreiwillig-komische situation   mit dem plattformpedal fühl ich mich einfach sicherer und fahr jetz öfters stellen wo ich vorher abgestiegen bin. die clickies vermisse ich schon noch jeweils in den anstiegen, ist halt schon ein unterschied. hab sie für nen marathon wieder mal drangeschraubt, hui, da ging einiges plötzlich wieder flotter. ich denke, wenn ich fahrtechnisch einige fortschritte gemacht habe, werde ich sicher wieder mal auch technisch schwierigeres gelände mit clickies fahren. aber gerade auch auf längeren touren in den bergen schätz ich den MP56, der tourenschuh war zwar auch sehr bequem, aber beim gehen (wenn die beine mal wieder leer sind oders einfach zu steil wird) störte das cleat doch sehr. bei kletterpassagen fühlte ich mich einige male nicht sehr wohl wegen dem cleat, bin einige male abgerutscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Januar 2008)

Mir persönlich sind grad in schwierigen Stellen Klickies lieber, da rutscht man wenigstens nicht unbeabsichtigt ab. Wenn du nicht nach hinten absteigen kannst, sind sie zu fest eingestellt.
Gefährlich kanns werden, wenn die Cleats rausschauen und man über Felsen kraxeln muss, da rutscht das Metall einfach weg. Auf festem Schnee sind die Radlschuhe auch nicht prickelnd.


----------



## berkel (30. Januar 2008)

Meine These zum Thema Sicherheit: Bis zum Sturz bieten Klickies mehr Sicherheit (Mentale Faktoren ausgeklammert) bzw. können einen Sturz evtl. verhindern, beim Sturz sind Flatpedals besser.
Ich bin 15 Jahre lang Klickpedale gefahren und auch bei Stürzen immer rausgekommen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man wirklich immer sicher raus kommt (z.B. Abgang über den Lenker).
Nach ungewohnten Knieproblemen hab ich letztes Jahr testweise auf Flatpedals gewechselt und bin bis jetzt dabei geblieben. Mit guten Schuhen (hab die FiveTen Impact) hat man genug halt. Was mich etwas nervt: Nach jedem Absetzen muss man den Fuß neu positionieren und wegen der Pins kann man den Fuß nicht einfach verschieben, sondern muss den Fuß hochheben und neu aufsetzen, ggf. mehrmals bis es passt.

Edit: Bin doch mal in den Klickpedalen hängen geblieben. Beim Wheeliefahren im Winter, vereiste Hinterradfelge = keine Bremswirkung = Abgang nach hinten = geprelltes Steißbein.


----------



## Unikum777 (30. Januar 2008)

Meine Fahrtechnik hat sich zumindest nach dem Verzicht auf Clickpedale deutlich verbessert. Clicks bin ich seit Mitte der 80er gefahren, damals natürlich RR, später dann auch MTB. Aber seit ich Plattform fahre, fühle ich mich bei schwierigen Fahrmanövern im Gelände wohler. Den Manual würde ich jedenfalls mit Clickies wohl eher nicht üben wollen...

Gewechselt habe ich übrigens nach nem Biketrip auf Kreta, kurzentschlossen mit Leihbike ohne Clickies. Da konnt ich an kleinsten Stufen gar nix reißen, dank Clickies beherrschte ich seinerzeit nämlich nur den "Schweine-Hop"

Ist eh ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, aber Aussagen wie Clickies sind das einzig Wahre" vs. "Plattform for President" sind Quatsch.

Ich würde meinen Fahrstil "Enduro" nennen, wenn man unseren fleißigen Marketingstartegen von den Bike-Zeitschriften folgt. Und hier ist der Uphill für mich eine Pflicht, die ich zwar gerne aber ohne Hast verrichte. Man schaue einfach mal auf die Vertriders-HP, was die so mit Plattform und Bergstiefeln für Höhenmeter vernichten. Es geht alles, wenn man will...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## art.nagel (30. Januar 2008)

Für viele HM und lange, schnelle Touren, klar - Klickies wurden ja nicht umsonst auf den Markt gebracht

Ich merke halt bei mir, dass ich mir ne scheiß Technik angewöhnt habe. Ich fahre täglich Klickies am Stadrad - bin also dran gewöhnt. Bei Stürzen oder in schwierigen Situationen kommt man eigentlich immer irgendwie raus - Angstfaktor also mehr Gewöhnungssache. 
Ich bin auch oft froh über Klickies an holprigen, schnellen Passagen mit dem HT. Aber wenn ich springe, oder das Hinterrad versetze ist das einfach nur plumpes Rumreißen (soll nicht heißen das das jeder so macht!). Find Technik mit Flats irgendwie schöner...

Die Moral von der Geschicht: Klickies / Flats -*******gal, da Geschmackssache


----------



## jona$ (10. Februar 2008)

so, hab mir die shimano mp56 jetzt auch mal bestellt... sicherheitshalber in größe 43, 44 und 45 

mal gucken, die zwei übrigen paare tausche ich entweder wieder um, oder verkaufe sie bei ebay, bzw. hier im bikemarkt (wer die mp56 in den größen 43-45 braucht kann mir ja schonmal ne pm schreiben)


----------



## juh (10. Februar 2008)

das ist ja ne lustige diskussion hier 

nun, ich besitze sowohl klickies als auch flats (die dann mit dem berühmt-berüchtigten ive ten schuh) und benutze beide regelmäßig beim freeriden (dazu gehört dann auch bergauffahren bis 1500hm). 

flats:
+++ matsch/schnee und dann noch am schräghang. da sind flachpedale definitiv die bessere wahl, weil man mit dem fuß auf dem pedal "kippeln" kann, was beim gleichgewichthalten enorm hilft.

+ das in kurven "den fuß-rausnehmen-können". für die, die das gern machen, auch ein vorteil. ich regel da allerdings viel mit spannung und hab da mit klickies auch keine probleme. notfallmäßiges abfangen vom rutschenden rad geht mit flats-schuhen logischerweise besser...

-man muss spannung halten , neigt nicht so sehr dazu, das rad "hängen zu lassen". das ist an downhill-tagen am ende wirklich anstrengend; ich muss mich dann, wenn die kondition alle geht wirklich drauf konzentrieren, nicht vom pedal zu rutschen. grundsätzlich ists aber auch mit flats und gewöhnung kein problem, auch ruppige abfahrten kontrolliert zu machen.

- beim bergauffahren hab ich mir eine andere technik als mit den klicks angewöhnt; ich zieh mit der ferse nicht mehr nachoben, sondern drück den ballen nach hinten. is klar, was ich mein?! trotzdem sind klickies hier besser...

klickies:
+++ bergauf und bergab mehr zug am pedal; das ist für mich bergauf nichtmal so viel mehr, aber bergab kann ich tatsächlich zwei bis drei gänge schwerer fahren - mit entsprechend höherem tempo. und man kann auch im fiesesten wurzelfeld ohne probleme hart antreten oder beschleunigen. grandios!

+ feste verbindung zum rad. nicht nur im antritt ein vorteil, sondern auch beim laufenlassen des rades. ich hab das gefühl, dass ich direktere und verblocktere linien fahre und besser durchkomm. alledings wirds deswegen auch oft etwas "hackig"- also unflüssiger, mit flachpedalen konzentrier ich mich mehr auf die linienwahl.


die beiden berühmten argumente gegen klickies, nämlich, dass die entweder einfach so auslösen oder aber dass man im zweifel nich vom rad wegkommt, kann ich nicht bestätigen. bei vernünftig gewählter auslösehärte kommt man fast in jedem fall rechtzeitig vom rad (ausnahme: tatsächlich der highsider, da musste ich schon üble erfahrungen machen. im gegenzug knallt dann das rad nicht unvermittelt auf einen drauf, weil man sich schon viel früher davon getrennt hat ). man kann sich sogar in der luft ausklicken und das rad dann loswerden - das ist aber wirklich übungssache. ich kanns nicht... sonst ists mir aber noch nicht passiert (und ich stürze oft), dass ich richtig im pedal hängengeblieben bin.
das oben angeschnittene ding bei den flats ist - wie ich finde -  auch nicht grad ohne; wenn man zb viel zu schnell einen anlieger anfährt, das rad brutal komprimiert wird, ist es mir schon einige male passiert, dass ich dadurch vom pedal abgerutscht bin/ausgehebelt wurde, dass ich böse gestürzt bin. bei eben diesen stürzen ist es mir dann auch öfter passiert, dass ich mich ums fahrrad gewickelt hab...

das ist meine kleine zusammenfassung ohne anspruch auf vollständigkeit, vielleicht kommt ja noch mehr dazu  

gruß, jörg


----------



## Wolperdinger (11. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich fahr auch mit Plattformpedaln von NC-17 und bin super zufrieden damit. 
Bei mir kamen aber auch Knieprobleme dazu und natürlich das eigene Verlangen den Esel so schnell wie möglich auch mal verlassen zu können.
_(Wurzelpassagen,Stein,Felsbrocken usw.)
_Ist mir halt irgendwie auch lieber.
Habe mir die Schuhe von FiveTen in der High-Variante zugelegt
Echt top, super Halt, wärmstens zu empfehlen.

Gruß
Wolperdinger


----------



## moloko-c (24. Februar 2008)

Habe jetzt auch Five Tens und das ganze Wochenende getestet (hatte keine Lust die Shimanos in UK zu bestellen)... Mann Mann Mann, die 5-10s kleben teilweise echt wie Kaugummi an der Pedale...    

Einziger Nachteil, sind relativ klobig und ich muss mir erst noch angewöhnen die Schuhe richtig zu positionieren, da einmal auf der Pedale es schwierig ist die Position zu verändern (man muss sozusagen die Füße wieder rausheben)...


----------



## T8Force (26. März 2008)

So, ich hole mal meinen alten thread wieder hoch. Warum auch immer einen neuen aufmachen, wenn man noch ne Frage hat.

Ich überlege gerade mir doch die Shimano SH-MP56 zu holen. Das Modell SH-MP66 hat die Aussparungen für Klickis. 

Wenn ich jetzt einen Schuh für Flats und Klickis kaufen möchte Ist er da zu empfehlen? 

Oder soll ich lieber einen den MP55 für Flats und einen anderen für Klickis kaufen?

Nicht schlecht wäre hier die Info von jemand, der die MP66 besitzt.

Gruß


----------



## RedDevil210 (30. April 2008)

Da hänge ich mich doch gleich mal an diesen threat dran!
Möchte mir demnächst auch neue Schuhe kaufen für Plattformpedale - es werden zu 99,9 % die Five Ten - allerdings weis ich nicht ob ich die niedrigen oder die hohen nehmen soll. Welche Version fahrt ihr den? Welche eignen sich den für Touren am besten? Wie sieht es mit den hohen im Sommer aus, schwimmt man da davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jpb (19. Mai 2008)

Wo kann ich die Shimano SH-MP56 (Gr. 43) in Deutschland beziehen?

jpb


----------



## calli-madferit (23. Mai 2008)

servus,
funktionieren die mp66 mit spd auf allen clickpedalen von shimano; also konkret auch mit PD 6620 Ultegra Klickpedale? oder gibts da rein vom klick system unterschiede zu richtigen klickpedalschuhen? ich fahr momentan sowohl mtb als auch RR mit adidas samba latschen die ne blanke sohle haben und ab und zu auch mit hohen lowa wanderschuhen. vor allem beim rennrad fahren mit mks sylvan road pedalen (http://www.rad-spannerei.de/komponenten/mks-pedalen-sylvan-road.jpg) hab ich null halt. beim mtb mit den nc17 magnesium dingern hab ich keine probleme. will also nen "normalen" schuh erstmal auffm rennrad mit clickpedalen ausprobieren und falls es mir liegt, an mein mtb eine pedale die sowohl click als auch plattform hat. hab mir auch die mt41 angeschaut. bin nicht ganz schluessig, um rat wuerd ich euch sehr dankbar sein 
grüße vom tegernsee carl


----------



## calli-madferit (24. Mai 2008)

hm, keiner nen kommentar fuer uebrig?


----------



## slin (24. Mai 2008)

also wenn kein click oder sowas dann würde ich vans mit der waffel sohle empfehlen


----------



## CoreX (24. Mai 2008)

Habe die Five ten Impact 2 Low (also die niedirigen) und bin wirklich 100% zufrieden! Passform, Verarbeitung und Grip ist wirkich der Hammer. Ich persönlich würde für Touren auch eher die Low Empfehlen (Weniger Gewicht / Wärme, ich find sie angenehmer).


----------



## RedDevil210 (25. Mai 2008)

@CoreX: Aber für Touren wo man auch Schiebepassagen hat, eignen sich da die hohen nicht besser?


----------



## jpb (25. Mai 2008)

slin schrieb:


> also wenn kein click oder sowas dann würde ich vans mit der waffel sohle empfehlen



Sorry, ich bin wohl etwas zu alt. Was sind vans (ein Fahrzeug ist sicherlich nicht gemeint). Was genau ist eine Waffelsohle?

jpb


----------



## daniel_Speci (26. Mai 2008)

..mein Tipp:

Shimano SH MT 90L, 

für plattform, freeride, tour, alpen X die beste Wahl!!!
fällt extrem klein aus. 1-2 nummern größer kaufen.
lg
dani


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. Mai 2008)

jpb schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin wohl etwas zu alt. Was sind vans (ein Fahrzeug ist sicherlich nicht gemeint). Was genau ist eine Waffelsohle?



Vans ist eine Bekleidungsfirma, die vor allem für ihre (Skater-)Schuhe bekannt ist. Die haben eine Waffelsohle; geriffelt wie eine Waffel.





http://www.vans.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jpb (26. Mai 2008)

Danke!


----------



## blindmankills (27. Mai 2008)

ich kann nur sogenannte "Trailrunning Schuhe" empfelen. Die bekommt man in jedem Laufgeschäft, haben ne griffige/härtere Sohle, kosten nicht viel, sind super bequem und bieten mehr Stabilität als die Vans z.Bsp....und wenn das bike nicht mehr läuft kannst du Heim joggen


----------



## jp79 (27. Mai 2008)

also ich habe den x-alp gtx von pearl izumi

!!! einfach wahnsinn der schuh!!!

volle punktzahl und der schuh wurde jetzt runtergesetzt auf 119


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Mai 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> 
> Klickies müssen sein und geben mehr Sicherheit.



Das Forum hier ist wirklich langsam untauglich...

Ich fahre Klickies, seit es SPD gibt. Jetzt will ich mal am Freerider Plattformpedale ausprobieren, hab mir soeben ein Paar 5.10 High Impact reservieren lassen.

Ob Klickies oder nicht ist Grundsätzlich eine persönliche Einstellungssache. Meiner Meinung nach sind Klickpedale beim Pedalieren ein Vorteil und ein Nachteil in wirklich schwierigem Gelände und auf dem Bikepark.

Beim Downhill ist das nicht anders...


----------



## rideforfun (28. Mai 2008)

Ich fahr sowohl Klickies(CB Mallet 2 mit 661 Filter) als auch Flats( Specialized Low Pro Mag mit alten Skaterlatschen bzw den 5/10 von meim Bruder).
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Frage Klicks oder Flats n rein persönliche und Streckenabhängige Entscheidung. 
Je Höher dein Fahrkönnen ausgeprägt is, desto eher würd ich dir zu Klicks raten, die bringen vor allem wenns schnell und holprig wird vorteile.
wenn du aber erst mir freeride/dh touren angefangen hast würd ich dir definitiv zu flats Raten, da ist die Hemschwelle wieter unten und man lernt sauber aufem pedal zu stehn.
ich oeprsönlich fahr je holpriger und gerader sie stercke wird Klicks, und montier meine Flats vor allem dann wenns viele sehr enge Kurven gibt oder es sehr rutschig ist.


----------



## 93Andy93 (25. Juli 2008)

kann man den time ulteam carbon rs  schuh zum downhill benutzen. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die carbon sohle hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olem (25. Juli 2008)

haha jpb das kommt in meine signatur ;-)


----------



## rideforfun (26. Juli 2008)

93Andy93 schrieb:


> kann man den time ulteam carbon rs  schuh zum downhill benutzen. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die carbon sohle hält



Hmm, ich wieß nich, kommt zwar ab und zu vor, dass es pros gibt, die sehr leichte cc schühchen fahrn, ab da muss mann sich schon verdammt sicher sein!sowas wie mal in ner kurve abstüzen oder so machen die glaub nich all zu oft mit!


----------



## illuminato (4. August 2008)

Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher ob ich die 5ten oder den günstigen Shimano Schuh nehmen soll...ich tendiere eher zum Shimano, allerdings sind die leute so begeistert von dem 5ten dass man den mal ausprobieren müsste...
661 hat übrignes auch ganz passable Schuhe zu bieten...die werden neben den 5ten eigentlich in meinem Kreis mehr gefahren als die Shimanos.

Generell fühle ich mich in grobem Gelände einfach wohler mit Plattformpedalen...Klickies bringen zwar Verbindung zum Rad, aber die halt meistens auch bei Stürzen. Das ist dann kein Spass mehr. Nur blöd dass der uphill schon einige Zeit mehr in Anspruch nimmt ohne Klickies.

Aber solche Schuhe mit griffiger Sohle müssen unbedingt her...hatte am Samstag einen Sturz weil ich bei ner üblen Wanderweg-Steige bei der größten Treppe leicht vom Pedal gerutscht bin mit meinen K-Swiss Schuhen...längere Pins und andere Schuhe hätten Sturz sicher verhindert. Mein schönes Oneal-Trikot


----------



## 93Andy93 (4. August 2008)

ein freund von mir hat auch die 5.10 (die sam hill edition) die sollen wohl sehr gut sein und viel grip haben. wir fahren auch beide die crankbrothers 5050
und bei den pedalen hat man immer grip.
ich bin aber jezt auf klicks umgestiegen, da man damit einfach schneller ist.
ich würde dir die 5.10 empfehlen oder die nike air whistler, die haben auch eine gute sohle und sehen gut aus, zudem sind sie viel billiger als die 5.10


----------



## Goef (8. August 2008)

Also ich hab ganz normale pedalen halt solche mit stacheln ...weiß auch ned wie die so heißen..und cih ahb klickies ..ich kann mit beiden eig. sehr gut fahren +springen..aber mit den klickies kann amn das fahrrad besser rumreißen ..finde ich ..

Gruss:
Chris


----------



## 93Andy93 (8. August 2008)

das mit dem rumreißen find ich nicht so einfach weil man sich schnell auch mal ausklickt


----------



## Sladi (8. August 2008)

Ich find die nicht schlecht: Verknüpfung


----------



## Woodline (25. August 2010)

also ich kann nur die fiveten freeride schuhe empfehlen. hab die nc17 plattform pedale für 30 und eben die fiveten freeride. und ich war erstaunt, dass man einfach nicht mehr verrutscht


----------

